# CRIMSON FISTS - allisalie



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*CRIMSON FISTS*
by allisalie​
Hello and welcome... I have playing 40k since 3rd edition but this is my first ever Project Log. The idea behind this log is to motivate my self and show case my work. I also hope to entertain readers. This is my first imperial army... hope you like!








​


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Your not really supposed to creat the thread intill you have something to show picture wise, that aside, i look forward to seeing your models, i love the Crimson Fists.
Cheers


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Two Razorbacks












Telion



















SCOUT SQUAD



















Space Marine Air Defence Platform / Launchers


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

UPDATE

Painting has been going well. I atchally have got a deadline so should have something very soon to show. I'm going to 'warmarch' at warhammer world in a couple of days, a 1750pt tournament that allows forge world modles so im painting like mad ATM.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

For the warmarch tournament I decided to get a Storm Eagle.





















































What comes from inside? Well...


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks good if the colours are slightly basic for my tastes.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Excellent job on the storm eagle, I really like that kit.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The Storm Eagle looks great, glad to see one painted up. Your army is looking retty good, what else do you plan to add?


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. Painting is going slowly as I'm very busy with work but I have a lot of stuff nearly finished so more more to come shortly I'm sure.

TheReverend - I have about 2250 standard now of crimson fists so I'm not planning to add much more. Maybe a tactual squad and I have a Vulcan He'stan model as well.

More pics to come soon.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*Nearly finished*

2500+ Points!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

lovely clean paint jobs there mate keep up the good work, I like your anti air detachment +rep


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*Dreadnought*

First peace using my airbrush. I was happy with it but lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

That's beautiful! What paint do you use, GW paint always bungs up my spray gun


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Hellados said:


> That's beautiful! What paint do you use, GW paint always bungs up my spray gun


Cheers Hellados - Primary GW but I often add winston & newton's flow improver and/or slow drying medium. They make things look a bit shinny sometimes. That goes away when you spray with matt varnish.

Recently I've been using some vallejo paints and finding them very easy to use.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good I mix my paints Vallejo and gw with about 50/50 gloss medium and 70% alcohol and I find that it works well


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Troybuckle - I've been looking for some alchol now for a while but can't find any. Looked in craft shops, art shops and online but no luck. Getting frustrating. Might try the local off-licence and asked for the strongest thing they have... See if that works!


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Just added a tactical squad! Very happy with how quickly I was able to paint them. The airbrush is a fantastic tool, normally would take me ages to paint a whole squad using a brush. Not that happy with the colours tho. Cantor blue does not quite match up with necron Abyss and when I layered a lighter colour over the top it was even more of a miss match. I plan to use a bit more weathering powders... hopefully that will distract the eye.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*Landraider and drop pods*

DROP PODS








LANDRAIDER


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*Fw rhino*


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pedro Cantor & Honour Guard*



































CHAMPION


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*2nd tactical squad*


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*1st squad*


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

*2nd squad*


----------

